# Lindberg 1/32 PT-109 need help



## Darth56 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok just got ahold of 2 of these kits nice size but here is my problem both kits have no paint instruction in them telling you what to paint what I have tryed to search the net but no help there and most of the pics of the pt boats I find are all b/w I would like to do this kit as close as possable to the original so any help please send it to [email protected]


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

There's an FSM with an article about it, you might try and track down. IIRC it had been recently painted a forest green type color and had a 40 mm. retrofitted by tying it down on the deck. Or something like that. I didn't choose the name "Pygar" because I had a terrific memory.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

This guy has a few paint versions. http://home.att.net/~ShipModelFAQ/smf-q045.html And Pgars green pops up too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Geez, those guys can't make up their minds, either!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, since you have two, you could always do one in each color. Just make sure you post a pic when complete, whichever way you decide to paint her. Always a great model to build. Wouldn't mind having a 1:1 version for some leisurely boating or fishing.  
Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi guys
do any pt boats still survive today? i have the revell pt boat on my to build list. built one as a kid
phil


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Battleship Cove in FallRiver Mass has 2 PT boats and there are several more out there that have been converted to fishing boats and things like that.
I did find that PT 796, which is at Battleship cove was repainted to PT 109 for JFK's inaugural parade.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've heard that Lou Costello had a PT boat converted to a private yacht for himself. Nice yacht, with three 1,000 hp Allisons, huh? Legend has it that competition was always so strong between Abbot & Costello, that Bud responded to Lou's PT boat by buying himself a surplus mine sweeper!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Go to FineArtModels!*

Have you ever looked at the www.fineartmodels.com site? It's amazing and they have a ton of reference for the 109... just follow the links.

Drew Huffman


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

John P said:


> Nice yacht, with three 1,000 hp Allisons, huh?



Packard V-12's actually 

http://www.pt-boat.com/packard/packard.html

I've got the big Dumas PT-109. 1/20 scale. 48" long.

It's got a Webra .61 glow powered marine engine.

It's one of my rare boating projects that got off track and never fully recovered. I also had an impossible time trying to get the color right (this was pre-internet and finding reference material was very difficult). So I remain very unhappy with the paint job (looks like a big green Xmas parade float).

For some reason, the hardware kit included a cheap pot metal control arm for the rudder which broke before the boat even hit the water. That would have been an unmitigated disaster...a runaway four foot long, fiberglass boat and 2hp engine turning at 10,000RPM.

I never actually used it in open water. I tried pool testing it but that didn't work. The boat has to be "thrown" into the water because if you just drop it, the sudden load on the prop stalls the engine. So trying it in a pool resulted in a 10 foot rooster tail which lasted for a about a second before the engine quit because the pool was too small to toss the boat forward.

However, I did do extensive engine runs with the boat on a stand. I took a large metal can and soldered a small piece of brass tubing to the bottom which I then connected to the engine's water jacket. This allowed water from the can to flow through the cooling jacket during dry land testing.

I'm am proud of a COUPLE of things on that boat. The engine installation is beautiful. I used a very expensive, aluminum racing boat engine mount with rubber isolating pads. And I made a fantastic exhaust system by silver soldering an exhaust manifold which vented out of the scale exhausts. It was incredible to watch...cooling water from the jacket was dumped into the exhaust pipe and exited the boat in plumes of steam.

One day I gotta properly finish that darn thing. I built it 10+ years ago and my fabrications skills have improved significantly since then.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i'll have to go to battle ship cove . i havent been there since i was a kid or a school trip once. i remember them having a sub. cool! thanks for the imfo. i didnt realize i had one of those bad boys right in my back yard


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

The 796 hasnt been restored but the other has been restored and they cut small windows into the hull so you can see inside each compartment.
They also have a nice large sized PT boat model made for one of John Waynes war movies but not "They were expendable". Really beautiful model, my girlfriend had to almost drag me away from the PT boat building. Though she is insisting we go back again next year.


----------



## geo81 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Parts missing*

Can anyone help me with 3 parts I missed place for the 109.Part numbers are 21,22,and 23.
I have 2 traxs motors running the boat.She will skim over the water.
geo81


----------

